# 1880's Frank H. Clement #2 saw bench



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

This is a Frank H. Clement #2 Combination saw bench.

It was really made for the purpose of ripping lumber. It will carry up to a 20" blade, but I am going to set it up for a 16" blade to start out with. I had done a little cleaning and poking around right after I brought it home and prepped it for a quick tear down.

I decided that I was going to hurry up and get this going since I just finished up my chain mortiser.

The top is rough, worse one I have had.

Saw design is simple, handle in front raises and lowers the yoke that the arbor rides on. Arbor can be adjusted 4 ways.

I have the original fence and the original counter shaft that was supplied with the saw. The hangers have FH Clement cast on them.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Table cleaning tonight, not sure what I am going to do about the table, it is in sad shape, which make me sad....






























Progress on the frame:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Table on, parts going back in, fence getting it's turn


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

That thing is saweet Darcy! :thumbup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Saw and fence are all done. I cut new shims for the arbor bearings, installed some rag spoils in the oil well, cut new wicks and installed them.

I also went through and did the same thing to the bearings on the counter shaft.

The counter shaft is all cleaned up, painted and ready.

I am just waiting on a new paper pulley for the motor and to get another machine done so I can go buy flat belting for both of them at the same time.

Need to decide whether I am going to run a 16", 18" or 20" blade.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

So is restoring old equipment what you do between building hardwood decks?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> So is restoring old equipment what you do between building hardwood decks?


And bathrooms, porches, wood storm windows, 3 kids, etc.:whistling:laughing:

I also have another machine about 75% done too and bought and sold a couple during the last few weeks too. 

I even sleep in.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> And bathrooms, porches, wood storm windows, 3 kids, etc.:whistling:laughing:
> 
> I also have another machine about 75% done too and bought and sold a couple during the last few weeks too.
> 
> I even sleep in.


Yeah I do a bit of work too but I like to space it out with vast quantities of alcohol.:shifty:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Well that much I know.:laughing:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Well played... :clap:


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Wow it looks great, what kind of paint did you use on the base?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The paint on the base is an Ace brand industrial oil paint. The color is Satin Dark Bronze. I have painted all my other keeper's that color.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Ever think about adulterating the top and having it reground? Maybe take 10 thou off of it to spruce it back up and make it perfectly flat again.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Warner, 
you and my uncle Bryan would get along good. He runs the family farm now and has taken most of grandpa's tractors and restored them to new condistion during the winter. And will use them during the summer monthes working the fields. He also will make many of the parts for the equitment or build whatever he needs to farm with.

His shop is full of old machines that are used for working metal. All restored just like you do with your tools. Thats awesome.:thumbsup:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

how/where did you learn to work on these things? or do you just make it up as you go along?
they always look nice in the end.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Ever think about adulterating the top and having it reground? Maybe take 10 thou off of it to spruce it back up and make it perfectly flat again.


I would actually like to on this one, but I can't find anyone with a big enough metal planer. Yes, I want it planed just like it was. 

I will not have the top Blanchard ground, it does not look right on these old ones.

The top is not really messed up as far as ripping lumber is concerned, I was just kind of disappointed as this was the only top out of the bunch that did not turn out nice when cleaned up.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

aptpupil said:


> how/where did you learn to work on these things? or do you just make it up as you go along?
> they always look nice in the end.


I pretty much had to teach myself. I have a couple friends scattered around the country that use a lot of babbitt bearing flat belt machines, that helped me out when I questions here and there.

A planer is a complex machine to tear apart and put back together, this table saw is super simple.

The biggest problem is how much each individual piece weighs.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Got any pic's of your whole shop? It's gotta look awsome!


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Looking good D....:thumbsup:

Even if I do hate babbit bearings....I give all the credit in the world to you for bringing these great machines back to life.!!!...

just don't hold it against me about my oppinojns on Babbit's, .....I never waffle in about your RPC Love that you so adamantly try to ram down my throat now and then.......


Your persistent..... no doubt about it......




Looks great D!:thumbsup:

:thumbsup:

B,

on a side note......
Leo,...
I think the thought of a Blanchard ground head touching that table would put D in paralysis........

......it would kill the character of that saw to be honest,...." iMO. "..... But you know what they say about opinions........

There like a........and,everyone yada,yada,......










B,:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

goneelkn said:


> Got any pic's of your whole shop? It's gotta look awsome!


He doesn't have a shop. He has a museum.:jester:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> He doesn't have a shop. He has a museum.:jester:


It is still awesome though.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Never said it wasn't. Is there enough room to move around anymore? :jester:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

are you going to put anything on it?:sad:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Never said it wasn't. Is there enough room to move around anymore? :jester:


I can still accomplish all woodworking related tasks at the current moment. I need to dedicate one spot to working on the things though. 



Tom Struble said:


> are you going to put anything on it?:sad:


Put something on it?


----------



## Birch (Jul 20, 2009)

Leo G said:


> He doesn't have a shop. He has a museum.:jester:


Like Jay Leno's wood shop and museum. (if Jay had one.)

Next thing to add is a steam powered tractor for the wide belts. 


Cool Hobby. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

yeah, I got some other old stuff too.










I just sold this one, original paint from 1883


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

wow that joiner looks awesome


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

john5mt said:


> wow that joiner looks awesome


It is, but it is getting replaced.

I am moving up to a 24" instead of a 16".:whistling


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Good thing Darcy, don't know how you work with that tiny 16". Lol.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Back to Frank. I moved some stuff around and decided to start setting up the counter shaft, motor and electrical.

I have decided that I am going to mount everything on some 2x8 or 2x10 runners. Then I can either bolt the counter shaft to the runners or bolt them to cross members that I can slide back and forth and bolt to the runners. I am doing the same thing with the motor, which cleaned up nicely.

This set up should let me deal with tensioning the belts and any stretch I encounter down the road. Plus, I will be able to pick the whole unit up and move it all in one shootin' match, if I have too with a pallet jack. I think this makes way more sense then bolting stuff to my concrete floor.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Darce,
Can't you bridge the counter shaft over the motor somehow to lessen the amount of space that's going to eat up.....Some type of guard.....:blink:

Man,
I want nothing more than positive thoughts for you but........you could get yourself a nice Tanny, oliver,Northfield ,Wadkin...and the 
Like and gain some space to boot, no babbit, no tilt table........etc,etc,......


Why do you keep chasing this type of ARN?........

I support you D, and if that makes you happy.......:thumbsup: but....man.....think about it.....

It's not for me to say yea or nay but I just don't understand why you keep chasing these type of machines that require so much maintenance and take up so much room........


Please don't get pissed.....like I said, I support you, and if this is what you want than go for it but think about everything involved......considering the outcome.....

That's all am saying.....

I wish you nothing but the best and I can relate to our affliction, to a point....... ,but if that was in my shop ...think pissed off,frustrated..........And no where to move,...












B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The counter shaft has to be 5 feet behind the arbor pulley to clear the saw frame and trunnion, as you raise and lower the blade height. I really can't/have no need to shrink the set up. I am mounting a power feeder on this saw and it will only be used for ripping lumber. I am going to find an old table to set over the top of the counter shaft to serve dual purpose as an outfeed table and to keep me out of the belts.

The table does not tilt on this saw, just the fence (which I am not planning on trying it that way). 

If you remember right, I started out with a PM66 that was 105 years newer then this.:laughing:

I am having a quadrant fence made for my American USB and it will be moved to a place where I can just use it for cross cuts and dado work.

I am really liking these Clement machines, they are pretty rare and very simple, well made machines. After my initial cleaning, adjustments, and oiling of the babbitt's, I bet I won't have to worry about them for the next 25 years, other then a little oil here and there.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes I do remember........



.....at least throw some guards on it, dam.........




Hope all is well D,



B,:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Yes I do remember........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what the table will be for. Need to keep the lumber out of the belts too. This saw can sling a 20" blade and should be a great saw for ripping all my lumber, up to 7" thick.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Porch,porche,porshe..Ahhhhhhh.....you remind me of the famous phrase " Like a fly on sh$j"..fast to pounce on crap.................!:laughing:


Rub away Mr. Warner ......, Rub away........your day is coming.....:whistling.:laughing:


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I really want to get this thing on it's runners tomorrow, I am chomping at the bit to get this belted up and running. I have about 800 bd/ft of cypress to start ripping into 4" wide boards.

I love using these really old machines to make stuff for my customers. 

Word has spread around town about my antique machines and I am starting to get interested visitors, who are turning into paying customers.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I think that is awesome D..:clap::clap::thumbup:


Like I said,
We share the same affliction, only a different species.........:laughing:


B,:thumbsup:


Ps: throw some video up when you get her running,if you feel up to it,,,,that would be something rare to see..l.:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It's alive!!


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

...can you extrapolate .......:blink:



B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> ...can you extrapolate .......:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> B,


I got the mounts made for the counter shaft and motor, got them bolted to the floor, belts on and tensioned up. I let it run for 10 minutes and checked my bearing caps, all feels nice. I have one tiny oil drip from a corner of the arbor caps I need to see if I can do anything about.

Mounted the power feeder and got it wired up. 

Just need a blade, line up the top, arbor and fence and make a cover/outfeed table to go over the belting.

Almost ready to eat a steady diet of lumber. 

Can't wait to have one saw just dedicated to ripping lumber.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

What is it going to take to get you away from this babbit machinery.....



I can't take it anymore........:laughing:



B,..:jester:....but only partially........:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> What is it going to take to get you away from this babbit machinery.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My planer and jointer have those newfangled ball bearing thingy's.:laughing:

Hopefully I can replace them at some time with babbitt bearing one's.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> My planer and jointer have those newfangled ball bearing thingy's.:laughing:
> 
> The rest has been edited to keep my sanity


:laughing:......


Look forward to seeing Her up and running D,:thumbsup:



B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Found a 14" steel blade, cleaned it up, installed it and then adjusted the arbor to square it to the table and parallel to the miter slot. Also adjusted the fence parallel to the blade and 90 to the table and then tightened the crap out of the bolts. The fence is an odd design and seems it could be a little fickle.



I shall go clean and take some pictures, I really want to rip some lumber, but I am not so sure about the old steel blade I found in a pile....


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

A new purchase huh, I just found this thread.:thumbsup:

Remember if your coming back up here to raid the antique tool market let me know, I'll call in sick and come help ya again!


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Will it take a 16" blade?:blink:

Is the old blade you found a carbide tipped blade?:blink:


If not, I would toss it.,,,,,

Don't you have the American USB saw up and running...:blink:





B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Will it take a 16" blade?:blink:
> 
> Is the old blade you found a carbide tipped blade?:blink:
> 
> ...


I am going to try and find a 18" or 20" for it. 

The AWWM usb had the arbors turned down at some point in it's life and the arbors are 1 1/8" where as Frank's are 1 1/4".

The blade I found was an old steel blade, you know, the kind you set the teeth and file them.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The blade I found was an old steel blade, you know, the kind you set the teeth and file them.



My opinion, I would toss it......

When are the pics coming,,,,,,,,?

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I think I can cut a couple boards with it for demo purposes. I will get to picture taking today.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

A 20" Skarpaz blade costs more then I have in the saw. No way am I spending 250 bucks on a blade. Someone I know has to have an extra large blade sitting around some where.

The 16" tenryu's I bought were only 85 bucks each.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Picture time. Still a couple things left, make an outfeed table to bridge the gap between the Clement #2 and the AWWM USB and cover up the belting.

I still need a blade, I will make a call to my dealer to see if he has a 18" or 20" kicking around, if not I will just get another 16" Tenryu like I have on the usb. I would just swap that blade, but the usb had its arbors turned down to 1 1/8" at some point and time.

I let the saw run for a good 10 minutes and checked all my bearings, none hot, none dripping any oil.

I love listening to this thing run, the neighbor thought I had a big sewing machine running.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You do realize that those large double pulleys you have there pretty much do nothing. You have a small pulley on the motor and then it goes to the large pulley which spins the other large pulley which is connected to the smaller pulley on the saw.

Are the saw and motor pulley the same size?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> You do realize that those large double pulleys you have there pretty much do nothing. You have a small pulley on the motor and then it goes to the large pulley which spins the other large pulley which is connected to the smaller pulley on the saw.
> 
> Are the saw and motor pulley the same size?


They transfer the power from the motor to the arbor. 

There is no way to belt a motor to the arbor. There would not be enough room for the belt and travel of the yoke that raises and lowers the arbor.

The counter shaft is running at 595 rpms, the arbor is at 2450.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Burns up to much space.

Looks pretty though


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Burns up to much space.
> 
> Looks pretty though


You have an outfeed table behind your saw?

The counter shaft is 60" behind the arbor. 

I put my dual arbor TS right after the counter shaft and put a table between the two.

I will end up with more usable space this way and have 3 more machines set up.

Wait until you see how much room my sash sticker takes up.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

My tablesaw is on wheels and I can move it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> My tablesaw is on wheels and I can move it.


You are one of those, I forgot.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

How could you possibly forget?

Do you need a quilt?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> How could you possibly forget?
> 
> Do you need a quilt?


Only if it is hand stitched by you.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Picked up an 18" blade today that my machinery dealer had kicking around.

It is a 36T and still had the wax on the carbides from the sharpener.

Dropped it off at my local machine shop to have the arbor bored to 1 1/4".


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

D,
You seam to love this age, my hat goes off to you....:thumbsup:


Although I am trying , in so many ways, to get you off the babbit ....:laughing:


Hope she runs lumber like a knive through butter.....






B,


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

It's gotta be pretty scary pushing wood through an 18" blade for the first time.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You still only need to put the blade up no more than having the teeth above the board. Anything more for normal sawing is just putting yourself at risk.

And Darcy has a nice guard for that blade :whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> D,
> You seam to love this age, my hat goes off to you....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


I like these old one's. They are simple, yet bullet proof. Yates American kept this style saw all the way into the 1940's, although I think they put those newfangled ball bearing things on them.:laughing:

Babbitt's are great, they are almost always usable, just got to have the right wicking and cut your shims the right way.



Clarke Carpentry said:


> It's gotta be pretty scary pushing wood through an 18" blade for the first time.


I wouldn't know, I will ask the stock feeder what it thinks about it though.:laughing:

My dual arbor saw has two 16" blades on it and I have ripped lumber up to about 5 1/2" thick with it. Not a huge deal. I will admit that the first time you stick that blade all the way up through the table, your ass will pucker a little.:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> You still only need to put the blade up no more than having the teeth above the board. Anything more for normal sawing is just putting yourself at risk.
> 
> And Darcy has a nice guard for that blade :whistling


Yeah, it's kind of hard using the power feeder if the blade is 4" above the material I am cutting.

It actually came with an old aftermarket crown guard, but I think the power feeder will take care of it's role.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Guard........:laughing:




B,:laughing:


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

Leo G said:


> You still only need to put the blade up no more than having the teeth above the board. Anything more for normal sawing is just putting yourself at risk.
> 
> And Darcy has a nice guard for that blade :whistling


True, but I'm sure he'll be putting more than 4/4 through it with that capacity.



WarnerConstInc. said:


> I wouldn't know, I will ask the stock feeder what it thinks about it though.
> 
> My dual arbor saw has two 16" blades on it and I have ripped lumber up to about 5 1/2" thick with it. Not a huge deal. I will admit that the first time you stick that blade all the way up through the table, your ass will pucker a little.


Power feeder. Nice. :thumbsup:

I remember one of the first times I used a table saw with the blade up more than a couple of inches. I actually turned it on, stared at it for a few seconds, switched it off, went and had a smoke and then came back like I was storming Normandy or something. Ridiculous behavior really, but there you go.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Guard........:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a 1880's saw stop model, duh.:laughing:

I did put the dust shroud back on that someone had made for it at one point and time. I think it will work really good, only problem now is that you cant stick your hand through the frame and into the blade.:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Clarke Carpentry said:


> True, but I'm sure he'll be putting more than 4/4 through it with that capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was the plan for this saw from the get go, a dedicated ripping saw with a stock feeder. You still need to mind yourself with a feeder, but it kind of keeps you from trying to grab a spinning blade.

A thick piece of lumber and all that inertia behind that big blade could be ugly, if you don't pay attention to the wood and feeder. 

I set this thing up to run a 18 to 20" blade by keeping my arbor speed at about 2400 to 2500 rpms.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That was the plan for this saw from the get go, a dedicated ripping saw with a stock feeder. You still need to mind yourself with a feeder, but it kind of keeps you from trying to grab a spinning blade.
> 
> A thick piece of lumber and all that inertia behind that big blade could be ugly, if you don't pay attention to the wood and feeder.
> 
> I set this thing up to run a 18 to 20" blade by keeping my arbor speed at about 2400 to 2500 rpms.


Yeah, compared to a little old Bosch 4100 that's a lot more cutting surface coming at you a lot quicker and with a lot more weight behind it.

I kind of want one.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I will get a video up this week once I get the blade on it tomorrow, the DC finished and make a few practice runs with it. I have to go get about 800 bf of cypress this week, Frank told me he is hungry, said it has been 60 years since he ate any lumber.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't know what direction to go with anymore....:blink:


I keep trying,...but .......:blink:






B,


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I will get a video up this week once I get the blade on it tomorrow, the DC finished and make a few practice runs with it. I have to go get about 800 bf of cypress this week, Frank told me he is hungry, said it has been 60 years since he ate any lumber.


Will be nice to see and hear it in action. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Installed the dust shroud someone had made for it at one point in time, picked up my blade from the machine shop (last time I have them bore a blade, since they decided to charge me 30 bucks instead of the 7 it was the last 6 times....) had to do a little fitting on the table insert for the blade and do a little beating on the dust shroud to get the 18" blade to clear everything.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

Boring. I want to see this thing tear an Ipe 6x6 a new bumhole.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Clarke Carpentry said:


> Boring. I want to see this thing tear an Ipe 6x6 a new bumhole.


I know, what the hell is my problem.:laughing:

I got the table waxed, arbor aligned, fence aligned and set up and did some dry one's with the feeder. 

I will be ripping something with it tomorrow, the last 5% of getting back to work seem to take forever. 

To add this saw, I moved everything in my shop, including the DC and all the conduit and wiring. I am so over it.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am so over it.


:laughing:

Everything is like that though. You get the full on excitement woody for a new project, then as it wears on and you get into a dull routine it fades and you start looking around at the other things you could be doing, the hassles you could be free of. Then it all starts coming together and finally you reach the completion, that point where it's all worth it and you can sit back and really enjoy what you've built and look back fondly on the journey you've taken to reach that fully satisfying climax.

I have absolutely no idea what we were talking about. :blink:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Clarke Carpentry said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Everything is like that though. You get the full on excitement woody for a new project, then as it wears on and you get into a dull routine it fades and you start looking around at the other things you could be doing, the hassles you could be free of. Then it all starts coming together and finally you reach the completion, that point where it's all worth it and you can sit back and really enjoy what you've built and look back fondly on the journey you've taken to reach that fully satisfying climax.
> 
> I have absolutely no idea what we were talking about. :blink:


Instead of dear Penthouse, that was like Dear FHB.:laughing:


Weirdo.:jester::laughing:


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

:laughing:

Yeah, well, what do you expect of somebody reading about somebody else rebuilding a saw that's over a hundred years old on the internet?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

No video.....:blink:.......are we putting away the Camara man's hat.....:blink:



B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> No video.....:blink:.......are we putting away the Camara man's hat.....:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> B,


Been busy with my girls, they had their birthday on Saturday.


But, here you go:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

That pretty slick D...:thumbup:.....nice job getting her running....:thumbsup:


B,:thumbup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

A lot of noise....but no saw dust??

Nice set up. :thumbsup: Congrats on getting it going.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> That pretty slick D...:thumbup:.....nice job getting her running....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> B,:thumbup:


Actually getting it belted up, wired and running was all the work on this one. Saw was just crusty and dirty. 

I hope the next flat belt counter shaft machine I set up will take less time now. 



tgeb said:


> A lot of noise....but no saw dust??
> 
> Nice set up. :thumbsup: Congrats on getting it going.


Most of the noise is my idler motor for my rpc.

I have decided it is too hard to film and feed lumber. 

I will see if I can get someone to run the camcorder this week while I send some lumber through it this week.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Power feeder. Ain't never seen one of them fancy fangled wood movers befaw


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

Your children will have nightmares about that machine.

Awesome work. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Power feeder. Ain't never seen one of them fancy fangled wood movers befaw


Should I have blurred it out?:laughing:


----------

